# First time: "studio" - "model" - "studio lights" (part 3) (8 pics!)



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2007)

The real portraits (face only) ... for these I had to use the macro function at the long end of the 70-300mm zoom lens :

8.






9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





It was great fun to play with the lights and see what they could do.
And to be thinking that "Liesel" once was just a block of wood .............


----------



## PNA (Jan 17, 2007)

#'s 1 & 7 for me.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2007)

So you mean 8 and 15? 
(My favourite is 16 with the extra light on her hair - and if she weren't made of wood, it'd not shine this brightly, I guess, and I would have suggested some face powder, too ).


----------



## PNA (Jan 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> So you mean 8 and 15?
> (My favourite is 16 with the extra light on her hair - and if she weren't made of wood, it'd not shine this brightly, I guess, and I would have suggested some face powder, too ).


 
Sorry.....# 8 and #16....they both appear to representative of the model with the lighting effect you've created.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 17, 2007)

13 by a football field.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 17, 2007)

I like several of them but 13, 14 and 16 Ireally like.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks all - it was great fun "working with Liesel" .
Pyrex, I somehow don't understand your comment ........... :scratch:


----------



## Tyson (Jan 17, 2007)

Pyrex said:


> 13 by a football field.


 
It means this person likes #13 much better than the rest.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation, Tyson, I really did not know this expression before.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 17, 2007)

What an interesting subject.  I do like #8 and #16.  The color looks natural- as natural as wood gets...Good job.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 18, 2007)

football field = long distance.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah, so I see that you like Photo 13 really, really well . 
Well, I do, too.

"Liesel" really is my prettiest model for my little "studio" and the little desklights with which I worked, and she stayed perfectly still, also for the smaller aperture 6 second exposures, never even blinked. That was good for me! And she never complained  ...


----------

